# Michael Bush's Bee Camp



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I just got back from Michael Bush's bee camp in Nebraska. I did a little write up on it with some photos for those who have been curious about it. 

http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/michael-bushs-bee-camp/


----------



## a_bee_in_az (Apr 11, 2016)

What an idyllic scene! Lovely photos and writeup. I am a first year and could not make the trip to partake but had hoped someone would post their experience. 

Will you be doing a followup with more bee related activity? We the people would love to see you working with these famous bees.


----------



## Stella (May 22, 2013)

That was such a wonderful read that I've bookmarked your site for future viewing. I've always been curious about his camps. Thanks!

You are a gifted writer!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I posted some more pictures:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beescamp.htm#pics


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

My assistant who was also at the camp just wrote a guest post on my blog about Michael's amazing beekeeping library! http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/whats-in-michael-bushs-library/


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> I posted some more pictures:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beescamp.htm#pics


can you please tell us more about this pic http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BeeCamp2016/VarroaXtractorAsAZType.jpg

It looks like a modern type of AZ hive, but notices it has " varoaxtractor " in the page source name. Does it have something to do with varroa?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>can you please tell us more about this pic...Does it have something to do with varroa?

It sort of has something to do with Varroa. The inventor was simplifying doing drone removal for Varroa control. I was interested in it as an AZ type hive so they made me a box where all of them were removable instead of one or two.

http://www.varroax.com/How-it-Works_c_1.html

I will try to get some bees in it someday along with the actual AZ hives I have.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >can you please tell us more about this pic...Does it have something to do with varroa?
> 
> It sort of has something to do with Varroa. The inventor was simplifying doing drone removal for Varroa control. I was interested in it as an AZ type hive so they made me a box where all of them were removable instead of one or two.
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## Phantsypants (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experience and BEAUTIFUL images!


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

very cool pics and better write up. looks like a good time.


----------



## moebees (Sep 29, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> > I was interested in it as an AZ type hive so they made me a box where all of them were removable instead of one or two.
> 
> http://www.varroax.com/How-it-Works_c_1.html
> 
> I will try to get some bees in it someday along with the actual AZ hives I have.



Where did you get your AZ hives? Do know of any plans available?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The hives were from Slovenian Beekeeping LLC and you can contact them at beeslovenia at gmail dot com. If I were trying to build some, I would modify them somewhat to take the equivalent of Langstroth deep frames other wise the frames won't fit a US extractor. They have so many do dads and thingamajigs on them that I'd rather actually buy them. There are also some for sale here: https://beevac.com/product/slovenian-az-hive/


----------

